# Smoked Sweet Peppers - Vegaterian



## duanes (Apr 17, 2011)

7 days left on the Vegan thing and the Mrs. whipped up some no-meat stuffed peppers - everyone else really liked them.  I thought they were a little sweet with the chopped apricots.  She got the recipe from Food and Wine site (query="Stuffed Yellow Peppers with Spicy Swiss Chard and Scallion Pilaf").

I'm having dreams of pushing a cow into my little smoker....


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 17, 2011)

We love stuffed smoked peppers, but our always have some meat.  I can't wait to see the Q-view of that cow stuffed into your little smoker!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I hear ya, though; we're a bunch of carnivores around here.   Those peppers of yours look great!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on some great looking bells. If you get into a seafood kick, try filling them with paella. It's all good my friend.


----------

